# Wassertemperatur



## ichmagkois (10. Mai 2011)

hallo erstmal 

bin neue hier und wollte direkt mal fragen was ihr für eine wassertemperatur im teich habt?

also momentane temperatur?

ich werde morgen mal messen.

mfg


----------



## Goldi2009 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wassertemperatur*

Hallo "ichmagkois",

bei mir sind es heute morgen 16,7°.


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wassertemperatur*

Ist schon ein bisschen komich ICH MAG KOIS  und 21 ,4 Heute :hai Gruss Reiner


----------



## ichmagkois (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wassertemperatur*

ja der name ist bisl lustig   aber ich finde er passt gut


----------



## Sveni (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wassertemperatur*

Habe derzeit 13,8°C Wassertemperatur!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## troll20 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wassertemperatur*

Die Wasser temp. bei uns ist in den letzten Tagen von 8°C auf 16°C gestiegen seit dem die Frostnächte endlich aufgehört haben. Gemessen bei ca 10cm unter der Wasser Oberfläche.
Bei 1,20 m sind sie seit ca 14 Tagen konstant bei 12°C.

mfg René

PS imer noch viel zu kalt, das auch die Kidis Planschen könnten  und die würden so gern.


----------



## sante (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wassertemperatur*

Hallo,

gerad gemessen 15,4°C in einer tiefe von 2,30 m , es geht aufwärts.


----------



## ichmagkois (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wassertemperatur*

habe gerade auch gemessen ca 17- 18 °


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wassertemperatur*

Was wer den das optimum 30 Grad oder noch mehr sonnst kommen Eiswürfel rein


----------



## DerPeter1960 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wassertemperatur*

Bei mir sind es 16 Grad an der Oberfläche (10 cm).

Viel mehr möchte ich wegen Algenwachstum auch gar nicht


----------



## Algusmaximus (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wassertemperatur*

Gestern abend 22 °, heut morgen 19°. Sonniges Rheinhessen. Gemessen in 1,20m Tiefe. Sorry Doppelpost.


----------



## Ulli (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wassertemperatur*

Bei mir aktuell 21,5° in ca. 1,50m Tiefe  +/- 1 Grad schwankend Tag/Nacht.
Das passt perfekt!

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## S.Vettel (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wassertemperatur*

Hallo
Heute morgen 15 Grad in 0,70cm tiefe.
Goldis spielen seit zwei Tagen verrückt


----------

